# Is Jeff Hanko still around/active?



## socom1970 (May 25, 2019)

Hi CPF'ers,

Is Jeff Hanko still around and active? I've tried contacting him via [email protected] with no response. I've got one of his lights that needs to be fixed; something's wrong with the UI.

Thanks for any info.

Socom


----------



## Ozythemandias (May 25, 2019)

They do business primarily though FB, you can contact them there or on IG


----------



## archimedes (May 25, 2019)

Thread moved to Custom Builders / Modders.

Although I realize that is likely an open public eMail address, Hanko might prefer it listed in a less "auto-spam-friendly" manner above.


----------



## Thetasigma (May 25, 2019)

Your best bet would be through Hanko Machine Works on Facebook I believe


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (May 26, 2019)

He responded to me last month on Facebook in 24 hours.


----------

